# Soro ate hemp rope... cause for concern?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

We ran out of sweet potato chews so I played tug with the hemp rope that held the potato rings together. Then I let him chew on the rope. It's a thin braided rope, maybe half an inch diameter or less. I know he likes to destroy tug ropes and it's good for his teeth so I thought nothing of it except the cleanup that would come afterward.

I check in just now and half the rope (a good 8 inches) is gone. So I watch him for a bit, and after gnawing off bits of the rope he's actually swallowing them! I removed and discarded the remaining rope. But now I'm not sure if I should wait for it to pass through, induce vomiting, or something else. 

He's swallowed worse before and if anything I expect it to come out through one or both ends later. But I'd like to avoid both extremes (diarrhea, or vomiting) because there is a lot of carpet in this house as opposed to my old house. 

(as an aside, this is not really an emergency situation, but I do have a 24 hour emergency clinic very close by and will not hesitate to bring him in if needed.)


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I think you are prolly right , it most likely be thrown up or go out with the wash . Last winter I covered the top of a wire kennel with an old electric blanket to trap heat , well the next morning I found a large part of the electric blanket pulled inside, chewed up and consumed , wires and all. Later that morning I found two piles of vomit in the yard and it was full cut up pieces of heating wire from the electric blanket. I quickly removed this pile of wire and mess and things have been good ever since. It just goes to show you can't be too careful as there is always the unexpected.

I hope everything goes well for Soro...............

Best , oldhound


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks oldhound! 
Soro's with me all day today so I'll be able to monitor him. The last time he ate aluminum, he was dry heaving randomly over a period of 24 hours, and then overnight he threw it up. But the symptoms didn't start to show until a few hours after he presumably got into the trash. And everything else about (appetite, drinking, energy etc) him was normal as well!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Labs chew... and swallow. I expect the rope to come out the other end.... You may want to watch him for straining... and you may have to help help things along, so have a glove handy just in case ... 

If he appears lethargic and stops eating, then you may need to call the Vet.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Labs chew... and swallow. I expect the rope to come out the other end.... You may want to watch him for straining... and you may have to help help things along, so have a glove handy just in case ...
> 
> If he appears lethargic and stops eating, then you may need to call the Vet.


I'm just glad he got the chewing part down. When he was a puppy it was just swallow.
Hahaa... Hanksimon I know you'll understand me when I say I am VERY concerned when Soro stops eating 

And tomorrow morning sounds like fun times...


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Please post how Soro is doing as this type of thing is something I think about all the time. I check the yard and run areas every day for things such construction debris and odds and ends that may surface as the dogs dig or the rain may wash up in the loose dirt. I have found such things as nylon rope from straw bales, flattened alu drink cans, glass and plastic of all shapes and sizes, nails , nuts and bolts ect.

Best , oldhound


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your concern! As of this morning, his bowels and appetite seem to be normal. If anything, a bit more stool than usual, but still well formed. No sign of rope strands though. Maybe they've been digested? Will be monitoring him in case there is a blockage, but I highly doubt it. He wasn't ingesting large pieces. 
Here's hoping for the best


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Thanks for your concern! As of this morning, his bowels and appetite seem to be normal. If anything, a bit more stool than usual, but still well formed. No sign of rope strands though. Maybe they've been digested? Will be monitoring him in case there is a blockage, but I highly doubt it. He wasn't ingesting large pieces.
> Here's hoping for the best


Well , so far so good. Perhaps you are right and Soro chewed and cut the hemp small enough to not cause any trouble. Sounds like Soro is in goods hands....
Let me know how things are going when you have time , prolly the next 24 hrs is key.

Good Luck , oldhound


----------

